# Broken crown on Militare 2004, can't find help



## Roberto Jaksic

Hi guys, 
Few weeks back I broke the crown of the stem on my Anonimo militare 2004. 
I just had it under a week or so. 
I looked everywhere and finally was suggested Govberg. 
Honestly, I couldn't find anything else. 
I communicated with them, agreed that it's possible it'll be over 350 dollars Charge because watch needs to be "totally" disassembled to get to the broken part , shipped the watch to them and yesterday I get an email from Govberg saying my watch is in the mail, I'll get it in a few days but they can't help because they can't source the part. 
Extremely disappointed!!! 
Please, there must be a simpler way to fix this. 
This is my second Anonimo and I love them but at this point I'm just over it
Can someone help!?

Thanks

Roberto

[email protected]


----------



## Fatz028

There is a company that does Anonimo repairs called Stoll & Co. Try them.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Thanks, unfortunately Stoll was my first try but they don't do it any more. 
I called them before Govberg 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Fatz028

Ok! I would now go to RGM. Roland G Murphy. Mr. Murphy can fix any watch old or new. He will be able to help you. They have great service and I took the tour of his work shop awesome.

http://rgmwatches.com


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Seriously, 
I just googled it. 
It seems like this guy wouldn't take a small project like this!? 
Do you have some contact info? 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sorry to hear that also about Stoll.

My watchmaker/friend can fix it but he is old fashion no ship or ship out sorry.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Seriously,
> I just googled it.
> It seems like this guy wouldn't take a small project like this!?
> Do you have some contact info?
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


I just put the link up for you. There is also a list of prices on his website. Plus he is close to the DC area. Mount Joy PA. Lancaster.


----------



## primerak

service and parts are getting harder to come by not good.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Ok don't panic! This forum section covers Anonimo Firenze but going to clarify what i know and what i think.

Anonimo fired the Marketing and Sales Director then fired the CEO.

Now since Sep the new CEO is A french guy named Cédrick Boutonet he is 44 years old but with a lot of experience he works for Hublot, Cartier, Vertu, etc.

Fingers crossed to see if this time they do something better and gets back Anonimo to his roots.

I talked with Jessica Simons from Stoll & Co. And they got parts to fix Anonimo watches on July but now she told me no answer from Anonimo at all.

I think for all this situation they don't source parts. Is not professional as i said before they never show respect to us but lets see what is going on this coming days.

Finally Stoll & Co still servicing Anonimo watches in the normal basis.

And in this particular case of the Militare the crown is bad just not the stem so thats why Stoll & Co can't fix it... Because they can't source a new crown.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Actually, maybe it IS time to panic, for those who haven't already done so. Even the rosiest outlook, with Boutonet taking charge, would likely not address the servicing of watches no longer being made by Anonimo, i.e. the "historic" watches that the folks here are concerned about. While limited runs of 200 or 300 watches of a given model seemed a very special thing at the time, I know for a fact that Anonimo SPA only machined enough parts to make major repairs (with key essential parts) for at most about 50 in each model, if that, with spare parts for the special dials, cases, crowns and so forth. I know this because I at one time had my Bronze Polluce serviced there, and there was a question of whether the case might have to be replaced, but even then, about two years ago, there were no longer parts available for that model to consider that option. My understanding is that once the model series has been run, with the overages stored, then the machining tools are reconfigured for another model, so parts which are unique to each model, like the crown, the case, the helium seal, and so forth, are a fixed, finite set, and once they are gone, they are, well, gone. To me, this thread has more than anything, sealed the Anonimo coffin rather tightly shut, just when I was about to pick up a good deal on an interesting (and yes, unique) offering that came my way--this thread has sobered me back up, to reality (or as close as I will ever get to it), and so I will look elsewhere, rather than take another risk with what was once a fine, even outstanding, brand. Such a shame.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

This blows! 
I'll try with RGM. 
Wow! 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Fatz028

Let me know how you make out with RGM. They state they can fix any watch old or new and he says he can make parts if he doesn't have it.

Teague


----------



## Rich-L

This is an interesting thread to read. I just inquired about a used (LN) Polluce 2003, but kid of worried now that it could never get repaired if need be... 

:-s


----------



## Fatz028

The movements in these watches are Swiss. Not in house! Parts will be available.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

When, where?! 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

Fatz028 said:


> The movements in these watches are Swiss. Not in house! Parts will be available.


I think the issues we are drawing peoples attention to is not movements parts per se since they all Eta or clones, but Anonimo case parts and spares that are no longer produced...if your Miitare crown goes or you need to get Millimetri lug screws, you are, pretty much, screwed. That's what the worry is, and more of these issues will be popping up as the watches get older...


----------



## dnslater

korneevy said:


> I think the issues we are drawing peoples attention to is not movements parts per se since they all Eta or clones, but Anonimo case parts and spares that are no longer produced...if your Miitare crown goes or you need to get Millimetri lug screws, you are, pretty much, screwed. That's what the worry is, and more of these issues will be popping up as the watches get older...


Is this the same watch you have for sale listed at 95% TZ???

Is it just a stem that broke or the actual crown? Usually the stem screws apart from the crown.


----------



## torromoto

Looks like there is a piece of stem in the crown. With alum powder this will dissolve...Buy some alum powder of the bay...dissolve in water and throw in the crown..Can take a few days until its all eaten away..Stem and crown are made of different grade of steel. Crown will remain untouched and stem will dissolve.
Other end you just remove by opening backcase and unscrewing tiny screw that holds stem in place on ETA6497 mvmnt...Buy a new stem and adjust length to the ANONIMO case..I could do this myself, it's really easy..Don't understand why a watchmaker couldn't come up with this..


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Yes, there's a little piece in the crown. 
I don't want to do that. 
I don't want to mess it up more than it is. 
To be honest, I don't have time for it. 
That's why I'm selling it 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak

Doesn't sound too easy to me....


torromoto said:


> Looks like there is a piece of stem in the crown. With alum powder this will dissolve...Buy some alum powder of the bay...dissolve in water and throw in the crown..Can take a few days until its all eaten away..Stem and crown are made of different grade of steel. Crown will remain untouched and stem will dissolve.
> Other end you just remove by opening backcase and unscrewing tiny screw that holds stem in place on ETA6497 mvmnt...Buy a new stem and adjust length to the ANONIMO case..I could do this myself, it's really easy..Don't understand why a watchmaker couldn't come up with this..


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Roberto if you want send me the crown ! Then my watchmaker can say something.

Same way was my crown broken and was a same day fix !

Some Anonimists are well trained, right Torromoto !

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Fatz028 said:


> The movements in these watches are Swiss. Not in house! Parts will be available.


Hell Fatz, It is not a movement parts problem but rather a case design problem specific to the Militare 2004. Its crown-with-movable lug system is probably the stupidest watch design ever conceived, and unfortunately, implemented. The assymetrical force you must put on the crown to get it out is a disaster waiting to happen. I have one so understand how easily a crown can get sheared off. With designs like this jewel, it is not too hard to understand how this company went deep six. heb


----------



## Fatz028

heb said:


> Hell Fatz, It is not a movement parts problem but rather a case design problem specific to the Militare 2004. Its crown-with-movable lug system is probably the stupidest watch design ever conceived, and unfortunately, implemented. The assymetrical force you must put on the crown to get it out is a disaster waiting to happen. I have one so understand how easily a crown can get sheared off. With designs like this jewel, it is not too hard to understand how this company went deep six. heb


I know case design is a problem, but I gave this guy advice on who to call and I really think RGM could help with this fix. I am sure this person never contacted who I said and now is trying to sell the watch cause they are scared of it. If people would have patients and take the time to figure out how it works there wouldn't be an issue. The toughest time pieces are still pretty delicate.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

You are writing complete bull. 
I contacted several places. 
No help. 
I called Stoll, no help. 
I shipped watch to Govberg and got it back in a few weeks in the same state after I agreed to possibly pay 350 dollars for repair . No help, no parts! 
Finally, I talked to RGM, they asked for pictures saying they are not 100 percent sure they can help 
When I sent the pictures, on Saturday, I never got a word back from them. 
You my friend are obviously a great watchmaker, so if it's an easy fix, why didn't you offer to fix it?! 
You would certainly be payed! 
You have no idea of people's lives and time management, and reasons why one can't take the project like this (after already spending a lot of time to fix it) 
So please restrict your opinion to your experiences and your business, not others!!! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

nelsondevicenci said:


> Roberto if you want send me the crown ! Then my watchmaker can say something.
> 
> Same way was my crown broken and was a same day fix !
> 
> Some Anonimists are well trained, right Torromoto !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


Thanks, I sold the watch,!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## toxicavenger

Let me set you straight, this watch is rated 95 percent conservatively. Which means it is in great shape but only has a very small issue of a broken crown. Which isn't a big deal because it seems like no one will actually repair it. So please read the full description before posting. You really don't need to crown to operate a watch of this caliber.



dnslater said:


> Is this the same watch you have for sale listed at 95% TZ???
> 
> Is it just a stem that broke or the actual crown? Usually the stem screws apart from the crown.


----------



## Fatz028

Roberto Jaksic said:


> You are writing complete bull.
> I contacted several places.
> No help.
> I called Stoll, no help.
> I shipped watch to Govberg and got it back in a few weeks in the same state after I agreed to possibly pay 350 dollars for repair . No help, no parts!
> Finally, I talked to RGM, they asked for pictures saying they are not 100 percent sure they can help
> When I sent the pictures, on Saturday, I never got a word back from them.
> You my friend are obviously a great watchmaker, so if it's an easy fix, why didn't you offer to fix it?!
> You would certainly be payed!
> You have no idea of people's lives and time management, and reasons why one can't take the project like this (after already spending a lot of time to fix it)
> So please restrict your opinion to your experiences and your business, not others!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


RGM is not open on Saturday's and they might be closed on Mondays also. So it probably would have taken a couple of days for them to have gotten back to you. I bet they will contact you back, but oh well you sold the watch.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

toxicavenger said:


> Let me set you straight, this watch is rated 95 percent conservatively. Which means it is in great shape but only has a very small issue of a broken crown. Which isn't a big deal because it seems like no one will actually repair it. So please read the full description before posting. You really don't need to crown to operate a watch of this caliber.


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?,

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

Roberto Jaksic said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?,
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


He was having a little fun and referencing the TZ rating system, which you listed as 95% in your sales post, despite a major defect and non-functioning watch. You did disclose the issue, however the watch with a broken crown is not remotely 95%. Maybe 72-76%? Good example of why TZ system doesn't work on newer watches. Of course, with a working crown this might be 95%, assuming it is freshly serviced and keeps great time. 9 years old? I usually stay away from giving a TZ rating and just take lots of photos and explain the condition and age exhaustively.

Of course since the watch is sold, this is moot. Hope the buyer has more luck with repairs.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

My friend, 
I didn't post 95%TZ,it was 95 percent condition, I'm talking about cosmetic condition. 
No scratches or anything. 
I never use The, you can see that in all of my posts. 
Anyhow. 
I didn't mean to offend your Buddy but I felt like he was on my case for no Reason 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## torromoto

Indeed Nelson...People tend to forget that, these movements are easy to repair and I bet I could even source an accurate crown if I wanted to..I for one am not at all intimidated by the small issues on my ANONIMOS...



nelsondevicenci said:


> Roberto if you want send me the crown ! Then my watchmaker can say something.
> 
> Same way was my crown broken and was a same day fix !
> 
> Some Anonimists are well trained, right Torromoto !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## toxicavenger

Actually I hate to clue you in but a broken crown is cosmetic and also part of the watch to make it functional. So it is NOT a 95% rating but should be rated as "broken". And you can't say "excellent condition" with this issue......

Just a fyi here is a TZ rating scale to show you what I mean. Even though you did NOT state TZ rating.
MintA pre-owned watch that is in very nearly perfect condition. Signs of wear are visible with a low powered loupe. May be a watch that is in LNIB condition but not accompanied by the factory box(es) or documentation. May refer to an older watch that has been restored, so long as the restoration returned the watch to very nearly perfect factory original condition. Working perfectly, keeping excellent time, needs nothing. 98-100%

Near MintShowing very light signs of wear. Faint scratches on the case, bezel, bracelet or buckle are visible to the naked eye. Completely original in every way. Strap shows light use - may be bent or lightly creased, but not stained. Bracelet may be resized. The watch is working perfectly, keeping very good time and needs nothing. 93-97%

ExcellentEvidence of use is visible to the unaided eye. Scratches are light, but more numerous than "near mint". If the watch has been restored, all original replacement parts have been used. Strap clearly used but no stains. No dents or dings are detectable, and the bracelet has little wear. Working perfectly, needs no repair or service. 88-92%

Very goodThe watch shows what might be considered normal wear by a careful owner who wore the watch regularly. Scratches are evident, but no nicks or dings. May have replacement parts and/or a high quality redial. Running and keeping good time, though may need minor regulation. A sound, attractive presentation overall. 83-87%

Good
Nothing fundamentally wrong with the watch, though it has quite obviously been used. Running and wearable, but may gain or lose a few minutes over 24 hours. Case may show a few dings, nicks, or deep scratches. May have a redial that is not up to high standards. May not have all original parts. 77-82%

*Fair*Well used, may require service and/or restoration to be useable. May be running erratically. Dial, case, and other major components may not be original, but no pieces are missing. Even an untrained eye could tell the watch is worse for wear. Some might call it rough. 72-76%

*Poor*Shows abuse, requires service and/or restoration. May have major cosmetic flaws, missing parts, may not run at all. A speculative piece - 'fixer-upper' would be too generous. Not junk, but requires lots of work to be made wearable. 66-71%

Scrap / Parts

A collection of parts that at one time may have been a functioning timekeeper. Now missing parts, may be rusted or corroded, not worth restoring. Most people would call it junk. 64% or worse.


Roberto Jaksic said:


> My friend,
> I didn't post 95%TZ,it was 95 percent condition, I'm talking about cosmetic condition.
> No scratches or anything.
> I never use The, you can see that in all of my posts.
> Anyhow.
> I didn't mean to offend your Buddy but I felt like he was on my case for no Reason
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Wow, 
I'm glad to see so many people interested in my watch. 
I rated this watch the best I could. 
I disclosed every issue with it. 
I don't know what else was I supposed to do. 
What you saying are semantics. 
I used very similar description to what you just wrote. 
Anyway, 
Thanks for "caring" 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Roberto - I'm confused too.........

In this thread you claim Govberg stated it would be OVER $350 to repair the crown, but they couldn't even source the needed parts. Then, in your sales post for same watch, you state that it should be "around $300" to repair - yet you don't mention the lack of parts availability. It seems a little shady at best. Why not fully disclose the condition and repair situation, then potential buyers get the complete, honest story.....??? I'm guessing if you were a potential buyer you would expect full disclosure.....


----------



## ericfeuer

I simply don't understand this at all....I saw the for sale post and had interest until i read that it was broken and non functioning....First thing i thought was 95%???? I would rate it as a Poor condition a sit needs service to even function...THats like selling a Ferrari as Mint condition, other than the fact that the engine is blown......To each his own....Buyer beware i guess...GL to the buyer.


----------



## toxicavenger

I agree with you two, seems pretty shady and not cool at all.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Find a life dude! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pfrench

Get a life is easy to say now that it has sold...just put yourself in the position of the guy who thinks its a couple hundred to fix... And it turns out to take a year and cost multiples of that. 

I certainly won't buy from you


----------



## Fatz028

This bird was to cheap to get it fixed so he ended up screwed someone else. Now I will say this "Quit your crying Roberto." I feel sorry for the poor bastard you sold your broken watch to. You were probably to rough with it and broke it.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Fart028,you people are crying not me. 
You are also hating and in this case picking on me. 
I didn't hide anything about this watch and quite honestly I can't care less about you opinion .
I also priced it more than fairly! 
Govberg wanted to do a full service of the watch in order to fix the crown. 
They said, to get to the crown they need to basically dissemble the whole watch. 
Because of this it would cost up to $350.
Otherwise, only a crown fix is way less. 
That's why I chose to say around $300(generously) 
You for some reason are trying to bully me and your buddies here are joining the linch mob! 
I didn't steal or do any harm to no one but still looks like you have an issue with me.?! 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Fart028,you people are crying not me.
> You are also hating and in this case picking on me.
> I didn't hide anything about this watch and quite honestly I can't care less about you opinion .
> I also priced it more than fairly!
> Govberg wanted to do a full service of the watch in order to fix the crown.
> They said, to get to the crown they need to basically dissemble the whole watch.
> Because of this it would cost up to $350.
> Otherwise, only a crown fix is way less.
> That's why I chose to say around $300(generously)
> You for some reason are trying to bully me and your buddies here are joining the linch mob!
> I didn't steal or do any harm to no one but still looks like you have an issue with me.?!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Fart028 what are you a child! Grow a set of balls and Grow up D-Bag. You just set your self up. You lied about saying it couldn't be fixed. LOL Clown!


----------



## toxicavenger

You had a misleading sales post and that is what is shameful, remember this "I communicated with them, agreed that it's possible it'll be over 350 dollars Charge because watch needs to be "totally" disassembled to get to the broken part , shipped the watch to them and yesterday I get an email from Govberg saying my watch is in the mail, I'll get it in a few days *but they can't help because they can't source the part*."


----------



## Fatz028

toxicavenger said:


> You had a misleading sales post and that is what is shameful, remember this "I communicated with them, agreed that it's possible it'll be over 350 dollars Charge because watch needs to be "totally" disassembled to get to the broken part , shipped the watch to them and yesterday I get an email from Govberg saying my watch is in the mail, I'll get it in a few days *but they can't help because they can't source the part*."


Caught red handed. To cheap to have it fixed so make a sucker buy it and now it's that guys headache. Terrible! Scumbag.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Yes, I know what I wrote 
The only thing shameful are instigators like you 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Bite me duschbag! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

No my friend you lied and made it someone else's headache. Cause you were to cheap. The right thing would have been to have it fixed correctly and then sold it if you weren't happy with it. You broke the watch and you don't want to admit it. Cause this whole thing is your fault.


----------



## Fatz028

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Bite me duschbag!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Now I know your a child cause you can't spell either. Did mommy and daddy buy you this expensive watch? This would figure you would be irresponsible and break it. Go hit mommy and daddy up for a new one, they have the money.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well well... Take it easy guys.

We are here to have fun period.

If i take that watch i can get fixed for like 150 !!!!

May be the new buyer shortly show that baby fixed soon here !

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## toxicavenger

Hey fatz I think you took this the wrong way, he might have meant deuch bag. Urban Dictionary: deuch

Roberto, sorry you took it as a bash. But people here are a tight community and want to keep it that way. So when they buy a watch they want as much info as possible so that they are comfortable in doing deals with each other and not having to go outside the forum and end up taking a chance that has a higher risk involved than here.

So when a sales post comes off as misleading and not completely accurate then it brings in more risk, that isn't what we want to deal with here and I do take this personal since I am a buyer on this forum and many others.

Here is one of your statement's and it wasn't in the sales post "I contacted several places. 
No help. 
I called Stoll, no help. 
I shipped watch to Govberg and got it back in a few weeks in the same state after I agreed to possibly pay 350 dollars for repair . No help, no parts!".



Roberto Jaksic said:


> Bite me duschbag!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris5264

just found this post....for the record..I bought the watch....it was in perfect condition except the crown....looks like it sat on a shelf most of its life..Took me 2 mins to remove old stem....actually the anonimo version of the 6497 is amazing....very nice finish...almost didn't want to put the cover back on...I had a rew crowns from panerai homage pieces....found a almost perfect fit crown...winds and sets perfect and nice tight fit so water resis is good...crown is almost perfect replacement so if you are hunting...these are on the bay...pretty cheap but obviously for pams...but fits and works great. cut the stem and regreased the gaskets and have it on today at work...So I'm pleased as can be with the deal. It was a risk,,,perhaps the crown wouldn't fit,,,but then its just time before I would find something...I tried to drill out the old stem...totally messed it up..For the record...seller was super fast with shipping...great with communcation and IMO offered a good discount for the condition.


----------



## korneevy

chris5264 said:


> just found this post....for the record..I bought the watch....it was in perfect condition except the crown....looks like it sat on a shelf most of its life..Took me 2 mins to remove old stem....actually the anonimo version of the 6497 is amazing....very nice finish...almost didn't want to put the cover back on...I had a rew crowns from panerai homage pieces....found a almost perfect fit crown...winds and sets perfect and nice tight fit so water resis is good...crown is almost perfect replacement so if you are hunting...these are on the bay...pretty cheap but obviously for pams...but fits and works great. cut the stem and regreased the gaskets and have it on today at work...So I'm pleased as can be with the deal. It was a risk,,,perhaps the crown wouldn't fit,,,but then its just time before I would find something...I tried to drill out the old stem...totally messed it up..For the record...seller was super fast with shipping...great with communcation and IMO offered a good discount for the condition.


Wrist shot or it didn't happen!

PS: congrats on the watch, I was thinking of getting it with the same plan of repairs but then figured I simply have no time to ness around plus already have an auto Militare, so gave it a pass...but it was a decent price offer indeed, so well done for snatching it.


----------



## toxicavenger

Awesome, glad to here it worked out. The only the reason why some of use were concerned is the fact his sales post did NOT mention what he had said in this thread. So with that being said it seemed like he was setting up a buyer for failure.

Thanks for the update.


chris5264 said:


> just found this post....for the record..I bought the watch....it was in perfect condition except the crown....looks like it sat on a shelf most of its life..Took me 2 mins to remove old stem....actually the anonimo version of the 6497 is amazing....very nice finish...almost didn't want to put the cover back on...I had a rew crowns from panerai homage pieces....found a almost perfect fit crown...winds and sets perfect and nice tight fit so water resis is good...crown is almost perfect replacement so if you are hunting...these are on the bay...pretty cheap but obviously for pams...but fits and works great. cut the stem and regreased the gaskets and have it on today at work...So I'm pleased as can be with the deal. It was a risk,,,perhaps the crown wouldn't fit,,,but then its just time before I would find something...I tried to drill out the old stem...totally messed it up..For the record...seller was super fast with shipping...great with communcation and IMO offered a good discount for the condition.


----------



## torromoto

In Roberts defence.. I didn't feel it was misleading at all..Clearly stated broken stem and crown. His estimate repair price seemed very high to me as in my opinion it could be fixed for way less, wich has been proven by the buyer..so all in all a good buy...
A few pics would be cool by the way!!!


----------



## blackbard

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi guys,
> Few weeks back I broke the crown of the stem on my Anonimo militare 2004.
> I just had it under a week or so.
> I looked everywhere and finally was suggested Govberg.
> Honestly, I couldn't find anything else.
> I communicated with them, agreed that it's possible it'll be over 350 dollars Charge because watch needs to be "totally" disassembled to get to the broken part , shipped the watch to them and yesterday I get an email from Govberg saying my watch is in the mail, I'll get it in a few days but they can't help because they can't source the part.
> Extremely disappointed!!!
> Please, there must be a simpler way to fix this.
> This is my second Anonimo and I love them but at this point I'm just over it
> Can someone help!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Roberto
> 
> [email protected]


I know Govberg is a sponsor on several forums but $350 to remove a stem and replace a crown which is a 10 minute job???? I can almost understand the crown costing a bit more than normal, so hopefully, that included a new crown and an overhaul!


----------



## chris5264

crown looks pretty good IMO....functions perfectly....and as I said was under 15 mins....and that includes cutting and sizing a new stem. also,,,another cool thing was the hint I got from the custom strap it came with...I usually just cut away a section on the crown end of the strap but I noticed the strap left a longer section...then bent it under and glued it....So ,,,I made customized this panatime by cutting away and tucking it under....looks better...my only mistake was that it was a little uneven...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Chris so you got the watch !

Please pictures !!!

About the strap that came witht he watch I modified it ! better looking doing it that way coverig the cut, reducing a lil the cutted part then glued to the strap !

Enjoy it !


----------



## seanuk

chris5264 said:


> crown looks pretty good IMO....functions perfectly....and as I said was under 15 mins....and that includes cutting and sizing a new stem. also,,,another cool thing was the hint I got from the custom strap it came with...I usually just cut away a section on the crown end of the strap but I noticed the strap left a longer section...then bent it under and glued it....So ,,,I made customized this panatime by cutting away and tucking it under....looks better...my only mistake was that it was a little uneven...


Hi Chris can you post or message me as i have the same issue with mine and the replacement stems i had delivered are 1.17mm threaded unlike the bit i removed from my stem which is .88mm. i do remember that when this issue was flagged up that they did change the winder and the subsequent series one had a different crown which did not appear hollowed out. the winder screws into a hexagonal sprung insert in to the winder stem which is the cause for the reduced thread on the stem. this i can only assume was designed to help with any potential issue of damage to the inside of the mechanism by cushioning and regulating the pressure on the winder when closed. i would be interested to know if in the subsequent series this was omitted as being potential over engineered due to fall out over stem breakages? therefore the standard threaded stem could be used if required.

if i can get the .88mm thread cut on the stem this is still an accident waiting to happen again no doubt and i may not be able to remove the threaded part from the original winder. i would like if you could for me and any others whop have this happen send some info on your winder you got?








thanks

seanuk


----------



## torromoto

With alum powder this will dissolve...Buy some alum powder of the bay...dissolve in water and throw in the crown..Can take a few days until its all eaten away..Stem and crown are made of different grade of steel. Crown will remain untouched and stem will dissolve.
Other end you just remove by opening backcase and unscrewing tiny screw that holds stem in place on ETA6497 mvmnt...Buy a new stem and adjust length to the ANONIMO case..


----------



## seanuk

hi 
thanks i have got the stem out of the crown and also out of the movement. im after getting another stem. the one i got to replace the broken stem is not the correct thread size. i need one .9mm threaded.

still on the look out ....any pointers as to where i may source one? i can try to thread the one i have with a die set but dont wish to emark on this unless i cannot get any with the correct size thread.


----------



## torromoto

Maybe here? Is your watch a handwind or auto? I wouldn't thread it..You just need to find the right stem!!!!
https://www.cousinsuk.com/

Did you try the bay? I just searched for 0.9mm stem and got a zillion hits..(you could also use a stem adapter, so many ways to solve the problem amigo).


----------



## seanuk

hi Torromto

i was a bit worried that the .9mm stem would only break again and after a bit or hunting i have ordered one of these. as its 1.2mm it might have more substance and less likely to break

steel crown fitting on ETA Unitas 6497-1 6497-2 and all other with 1.2mm stem | eBay

will post pics once i get it 
thanks


----------

